# 2004 GTO LS-1 intake manifold



## pjomith (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought a Qualifier LS1 - LS6 intake manifold and it came with a fuel rail kit. I tried to get it installed but the mechanic said that he couldn't install it because the fuel rail kit was designed for a car with a fuel return system and my GTO doesn't have a return line system, does he know what he is talking about and can anybody tell me what I need to install my manifold


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not quite sure why you want to put that on. The LS6 manifold that comes on a LS1 GTO is as good or better than that one and you may have to get it dyno tuned for best results. He's right we don't have a return system. That said you'll probably have to spend another ~$200 for a FAST or BBK fuel rail kit.


----------

